# Cardboard inserts when bagging??



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys, im looking for cardboard inserts to put into my packaged shirts. ANy help?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is one source 9 x 12" x .022 Chipboard Pads S-9889 - Uline

I try to avoid them. Just adds weight/postage to my packages. Plus, if you fold your shirt tight enough, it will stay intact in the poly bag anyway.


----------

